# NVIDIA NVENC H.264 (new) No rescale?



## Game kNight (Mar 15, 2019)

I don't get why the new H.264 setting doesn't have a rescale option like the old.
That makes it impossible for me to stream at 720p and record at 1080p at the same time...


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2019)

That's one of the reasons why the old NVENC is still available.  The rescale option in advanced output mode isn't currently supported with the new NVENC.  I'd recommend using the older version of NVENC for the time being if you're using that particular option, it's still capable of using it.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 15, 2019)

To explain further, the reason that the old NVENC could rescale was because it was run through FFmpeg, so it could use the FFmpeg rescaling capabilities. Since this new implementation uses NVENC directly, it's limited by what NVENC can do as an encoder, and the NVENC encoder itself cannot rescale.


----------



## Game kNight (Mar 15, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> To explain further, the reason that the old NVENC could rescale was because it was run through FFmpeg, so it could use the FFmpeg rescaling capabilities. Since this new implementation uses NVENC directly, it's limited by what NVENC can do as an encoder, and the NVENC encoder itself cannot rescale.



That is massively sad :( I'm 'just' a Twitch affiliate, so I can't stream reliably in 1080p 60fps as viewers would be buffering... so I record my streams and put that on YouTube.

Thanks for the response


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 15, 2019)

You can still use the old NVENC implementation to rescale on your stream encoder, at least.


----------

